# Ireland working permits



## Marselledk (Jun 12, 2014)

Hi all 

I am a South African and I am looking to join my family in Ireland (Sister is married to a IRE passport holder). Which working visa can I apply for? I am degreed (Hons degree, specialized in marketing) - do I qualify for a Critical Skills, or should I apply for a General Working Permit. Also, is there a possibility to gain the working permit without a formal job offer, or is a job offer a necessity?


----------



## HKG3 (Jan 11, 2015)

Marselledk said:


> Hi all
> 
> I am a South African and I am looking to join my family in Ireland (Sister is married to a IRE passport holder). Which working visa can I apply for? I am degreed (Hons degree, specialized in marketing) - do I qualify for a Critical Skills, or should I apply for a General Working Permit. Also, is there a possibility to gain the working permit without a formal job offer, or is a job offer a necessity?


Your sister's marriage to an Irishman WILL NOT help you in getting a work visa for Ireland.

You will need to get an Employment Permit from the Irish Department of Jobs, Enterprise and Innovation first.

https://www.djei.ie/en/What-We-Do/Jobs-Workplace-and-Skills/Employment-Permits/

Once you got an Employment Permit, you can apply for a work visa from Irish immigration - 

http://www.inis.gov.ie/en/INIS/Pages/Employment (Permits etc.)


----------



## Marselledk (Jun 12, 2014)

Hi HKG3

thank you for your reply. So does this mean I will be able to get an employment permit without having a formal work offer first (i.e. I can apply without having a job offer?) 

thanks 

M


----------

